# Router and Repeater Security



## MVitunskas (May 8, 2011)

Anyone help me figure this one out? (Please be kind to noobs)

Me and my neighbor agreed to share internet blah blah blah... We set up a wireless N router (netgear wndr 3700v2) in his house and I'm using another router as a repeater (netgear wnr2000v2) and for some reason the security options on the admin are greyed out and the only way to get it to work is with it set to open security.

FYI: my router lets me put a WEP protection on, but as soon as I do this the connection drops out.

Any help here? Thanks

Mark


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The bridge needs the same encryption level at each end. Turning it on one and not the other causes the disconnect.


----------

